# How do I delete my acount?



## nesimatic (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep, I want to leave this site, I just suck at forum discussions. Help?


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Feb 24, 2015)

You're here forever.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 24, 2015)

Use the search bar next time

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/we-do-not-delete-accounts-by-request.7041/


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Feb 24, 2015)

There's a long standing policy here that accounts _never_ get deleted.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Feb 24, 2015)

Just stop using it.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Feb 24, 2015)

You. . .don't.


----------



## DN 420 (Feb 24, 2015)

just log out and never come back.


----------



## nesimatic (Feb 24, 2015)

Well is their a way to change my username at least?


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Feb 24, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> Well is their a way to change my username at least?


PM KatsuKitty or make a talk to staff thread. You've only been here a couple days so it probably isn't an issue.


----------



## Yog-Spergoth (Feb 24, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> Well is their a way to change my username at least?


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/policy-update-name-changes-amended-24-7-2014.4231/#post-280343

There's a search function...


----------



## DN 420 (Feb 24, 2015)

as katsu's posts says directly above, you can request a one-time change, yes.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 24, 2015)

nesimatic said:


> Well is their a way to change my username at least?


You have to PM Katsu/Null and it's a per case basis. Sorry


----------



## Arkangel (Feb 24, 2015)

PM staff by saying "Null you gutless motherfucker! Just nuke my account already!"


----------



## Null (Feb 24, 2015)

Literally a billion different ways you could have handled this "I used my name on other websites and now I'm afraid of being haxxored" shit besides posting a public notice .


----------

